# Heizung Einzelraumregelung PID Parameterbestimmung



## klaus313 (1 November 2016)

Hallo,
nach langen hab ich mich mal an den Versuch gewaagt, einen Einzelnraum per 0..10V Termostatventil zu regeln. Lib OSCAT - PID: FT_PIDW
Leider hab ich mit der Bestimmung der PID Parameter so meine Müh und Not :-(
Habs zunächst ganz wissenschaftlich mit Sprungantwort versucht und dabei die Temperatur vs Zeit aufgenommem.

Ks = 0,2909 °C/V
Tu=300s
Tg=1230s


Alle Parameter laut Formel betrechnet und komme auf
KP = 10,1
Tn = 1255s
Tv = 141s

Berechnungsbasis: Temperaturanstieg zwischen 19 -21.5°C ( der Heizung wars draußen wohl zu warm ;-)
                               0,5... 9,5V simmuliert mit manuellem Termostat voll zu vs voll auf

Das Ganze funktioniert zumindes mit dem Kp von 10,1 nicht. Da haut es mir den Integrator (mit Wind-up) sofort zwischen den Limits (0,5V und 9,5V) hin und her.
Hab ich was übersehen ?
Oder hat mir einer von Euch Parameter zum probieren ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

der D-Anteil ist hier fehl am Platz. Raumtemperaturregler werkeln normalerweise als P- oder als PI-Regler. Für einen PI-Regler sehen deine Parameter KP und Tn eigentlich ganz gut aus. Bei einem einfachen P-Regler würde ich mal mit einer Verstärkung von 50 heran gehen. Das entspäche einem Proportionalband von 2 ?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## ducati (6 November 2016)

Sprungantwort schoen und gut, aber wie viele Stunden willst Du warten, bis im Raum nen Ausgleich also Stat. Endwert erreicht ist? Da sind in der Zwischenzeit so viele Stoergroessen (Tuer auf zu) passiert... Also wie Onkel schon sagt, D Anteil deaktivieren und mit Kp und Tn einfach bissl rumspielen. Meist ist die Reglereinstellung durch Ausprobieren genauso gut oder besser als die Berechnung... zumindest wenn man vom Prozess bisl Ahnung hat


----------



## borromeus (6 November 2016)

Meine Herren, bevor wir uns hier über ein kp unterhalten, sollten wir mal den Messbereich wissen.
Im Normalfall beziehen sich die Regelparameter auf ein Signal 0-100%.


----------



## ducati (6 November 2016)

borromeus schrieb:


> Meine Herren, bevor wir uns hier über ein kp unterhalten, sollten wir mal den Messbereich wissen.
> Im Normalfall beziehen sich die Regelparameter auf ein Signal 0-100%.



Meinst Du den Bereich vom Istwert, oder vom Stellsignal? 

Ich denke, der TE hat als Istwert die Temperatur in °C an den PV-Eingang des Reglers gelegt. Fürs Stellsignal wirds sicherlich am Regler normiert auf 0...100% sein.

D.H. für die Berechnung der Streckenparameter muss er natürlich nicht einen Sprung von 0,5->9,5V nehmen sondern 5->95%. Da hast Du recht. 

Aber trotzdem, lass das rechnen sein und probiere bissl rum. Zumal sich das Verhalten der Strecke eh ständig ändert, je nach Aussentemperatur, Sonne, Vorlauftemperatur sonstwas. Der Raum ist mit nichten ein LTI-System !!!

Gruß.


----------

